# W T F



## johan (31/8/15)

I just can't for the life of murphy understand this pettiness - just beyond ludicrous! 

*World Cup: Springboks could be barred*

source: http://m.nzherald.co.nz/rugby/news/article.cfm?c_id=80&objectid=11505508

"
A South African political party has taken the South African Rugby Union to court in a move that could see the Springboks miss the Rugby World Cup.

The Agency for New Agenda (ANA) party is seeking an order in a Pretoria court this week that would force players and officials to surrender their passports, the Guardian reports.

The ANA are protesting the fact that the Springboks squad doesn't have enough black players which doesn't meet the South African government's policy on transformation.

Coach Heyneke Meyer named his squad last week which included a record nine black players selected. He had to meet a minimum requirement of having 30 per cent black players in his squad, but he only has 29 percent. ......bla-bla-bla"

*How do I explain this shite in a my local pub tonight without coming over as a white racist?*

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (31/8/15)

No matter what we say about this the racial card will be put up. So just smile and wave.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (31/8/15)

johan said:


> I just can't for the life of murphy understand this pettiness - just beyond ludicrous!
> 
> *World Cup: Springboks could be barred*
> 
> ...



I think they would prefer us to be more like the NZ team

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (1/9/15)

As South Africans, we just have to learn to laugh at ourselves.
The rest of the world is already doing that anyway...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

